# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  RP2W Two Way Remote Presence Robot, telepresence robot, SuperDroid Robots, Inc., Fuquay-Varina, Wake County, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - SuperDroid Robots, Inc.

Home page - superdroidrobots.com/shop/item.aspx/rp2w-two-way-remote-presence-robot/922

----------


## Airicist

RP2W Mobile Robot Video Conference Platform - Video 1

Uploaded on Feb 2, 2010




> This is SuperDroid Robots Mobile Video Conference Demo Video. The RP2W (Remote Presence Two Way) Robot allows 2-way video and audio conferencing on a mobile robot platform. The software allow you to connect to the robot from anywhere on the WWW. This is video 1 in a multi video introduction/tutorial.

----------


## Airicist

SuperDroid Robots Remote Presence Robot RP2W Docking

Uploaded on Feb 23, 2011

----------

